
Earth woefully unprepared for surprise comet or asteroid, Nasa scientist warns - azuajef
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/dec/13/space-asteroid-comet-nasa-rocket
======
thecrumb
Earth is woefully unprepared for a lot of things.

